# Favorite Pokemon Cities!



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a thread where you state your favorite cities/towns in the game and why.

I like Castelia. It's realistic, how the best treat in the region  _actually has a line and can sell out_ and how there's actual advertisements for things and how there's an actual sewer system that's structured to actually move waste around.
Oh, and that the biggest city in the region actually has people on the streets, and more people than just 5 sitting around talking about Magikarp and just standing there with free samples for potions or whatever.
I like it.

¿Y tú? And you?


----------



## Stryke (Jan 31, 2017)

I really enjoy Ever Grande "City", because of its very convincing display of mimicry.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think I could narrow it down so I'll just list per main series region:

Kanto: Saffron
Johto: Goldenrod
Hoenn: Slateport
Sinnoh: Veilstone
Unova: Castelia
Kalos: Lumiose
Alola: Heahea

I guess I like big cities the most!
I tend to like cities with good music more as well, as with Goldenrod and Slateport.
Veilstone I like just because I like the colours and it makes me feel like it'd have a nice breeze flowing through it.
I also like how Castelia and Nimbasa are sort of the same city, given how they're both basically Manhattan.
I can't really remember the other cities in Sinnoh, Kalos or Alola though :(


----------



## sanderidge (Feb 1, 2017)

My favorite town is Solaceon Town from Sinnoh, because it's super easy to hatch eggs there :D also it's very relaxed and has a mysterious place nearby! It honestly wasn't very fun to actually explore but it was cool to have as a place. And it's convenient to walk to Hearthome City from there, which has lots of fun things to do like Poffins. 

I also like Sunyshore City because solar panel walkways, Laverre City because ~mysterious vibes~, and Sootopolis City because city in a crater! Celestic Town and Opelucid City (White version) because history is cool. 

(Most of my opinions on cities were formed the first time I played the game and are directly related to how much of a pain it is to get there with a lazily trained underlevel team. Or history, because history is cool.)

there are probably more but I cannot think of them


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 1, 2017)

I think Johto's Violet City is my favorite! Maybe for nostalgia, maybe for Sprout Tower? Speaking of Sprout Tower, I also really like the Bell/Tin Tower and the Burned/Brass Tower, so maybe Ecruteak is another favorite.


----------



## Byrus (Feb 6, 2017)

I always found Goldenrod and Ecruteak City to be the most memorable. Even in the old Game Boy Colour days, they both looked really pretty at night.


----------



## audrey729 (Mar 9, 2017)

Celadon. I don't know why, but probably because it's one of the only names I actually REMEMBER.


----------



## Noa (Jul 24, 2017)

My favorite city has always been Fuschia City :) It has two of my favorite things, a beach and a zoo. I think I'd love to live there if I lived in the Pokemon world. Pacifidlog is also really neat, as are most of the towns in RSE. I would definitely be looking out my window all the time for that mirage island... :P


----------



## Furisode Girl Luna (Jul 25, 2017)

I really like Lumiose City as it looks so much like Paris. I love looking at fan art of it and Lumiose in the anime along with Laverre City as it has the fairy type Gym and I love the trees.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 1, 2017)

My favourite's Ecruteak City. It's home to many interesting places like the Burned and Bell Towers, and the Legendary Beasts were also created there. There's also the Kimono Girls and the beautiful autumn trees. It just seems like a city that's both interesting to explore and relaxing. The name and the music (both GSC and HGSS) are pretty, too.


----------



## Gzhoom (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh man I love Ecruteak! I love how the city looks and the lore surrounding it. And the Kimono Girls are perhaps my favorite organization in the series.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 4, 2017)

Gzhoom said:


> Oh man I love Ecruteak! I love how the city looks and the lore surrounding it. And the Kimono Girls are perhaps my favorite organization in the series.


I know, right? It's pretty much the perfect town in my eyes. Lore, relaxing scenery and unique attractions like the Dance Theater is what I look for in a Pokemon town/city.


----------



## gustavowoltmann (Mar 10, 2021)

I love this information Because I like pokemon. I watch all episodes of pokemon and I ALWAYS LIKE TO WATCH IT.  Gustavo Woltmann


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 10, 2021)

something here feels very, very peculiar.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 11, 2021)

Hulbury and Konikoni come to mind.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 11, 2021)

On the topic of good pokemon cities:

Fortree City & Sootopolis from Hoenn.
Hearthome City from Sinnoh
Nacrene, Virbank, and Opelucid cities from Unova.
From Kalos, Lumiose City. I also like Laverre city.
Alola is filled to the brim with good locations but Seafolk town and Hau'oli are probably the top two.
Galar has... lots of towns and cities. Ballonlea is probably my favorite.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 17, 2021)

Despite being a clusterfrick, I quite like Lumiose city. I like how many superfluous restaurants, npcs, and alleyways that you can stumble across. I also like Veilstone city because it's theme is boppin'


----------

